# What vehicle's VIN?



## LeSaint (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello

Got this site via google coz I was looking for ways of identifying my exy's VIN! Can anyone help?! Details as follows:

Nissan X-trail (2001) petrol model (manual)
Type: TA-NT30
CHASSIS No.: NT30-043514
MODEL: TDANREFT30EDA---F-
COLOR, TRIM KH3 K
ENGINE MOTOR QR20(DE) 1998 CC
TRANS., AXLE RS5F51A FX46
PLANT W

No where in particular does it say VIN... can't find that lil' plate with those magic words!::newbie:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The VIN is the chassis number and you will find it printed on a plate under a piece of carpet under the driver's seat. That piece of carpet is held in place by velcro.


----------



## LeSaint (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Aussietrail - it's just like you said! So does is it defy the 17-digit principle of VINs?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Check THIS thread for details on how to identify the digits of the VIN number.


----------



## ltokui (Jun 18, 2011)

HELP ABOUY MY NISSAN VIN: JN1UBMD21SX451240


----------



## Lenni (Dec 18, 2015)

ltokui said:


> HELP ABOUY MY NISSAN VIN: JN1UBMD21SX451240


Hi! I few days ago found one site to view history reports, you can help.


----------

